# Photo idiot



## Smitty37 (Nov 26, 2009)

First...I am not a camera buff and I am not well versed in taking pictures of still art...I take snapshots at family get togethers.

What I need help with is getting good pictures of pens...I find particularily that the metal does not reproduce true to color usually looking washed out.  The enamel finishes don't seem to have that problem.

Right now I have an old Canon Sureshot 100.

Any tips on technique and/or equipment...not costing a fortune.

Thank you


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 26, 2009)

The two things you need to get as a minimum are a tripod and some flourescent lamps.  You can make a tent using white sheet material to diffuse the light from your flourescent lamps.  On the flourescent lamps, look for daylight bulbs, don't use soft white bulbs unless you are up for some serious color correction.

Your photo tent can be made of PVC or even a wooden frame, just construct a box on the order of 12"x12"x12" or larger if you want to have more flexibility.

Now for the most important part, see if your camera has a timed release.  if so, use it.  Even with a tripod, vibration from pushing the shutter release will distort the image.

Also, its probably obvious, but turn off any built in flash unit.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## Lenny (Nov 26, 2009)

There is some excellent info in the Library.

Many of us have purchased a cheap light box that periodically has been linked to here for about $15.  You can make one yourself quite easily if you prefer. Try a google search for diy lightbox.

I'm not familiar with your camera but if it has a macro setting try using that as well as a tripod. Also use the shutter timer if it has one to eliminate shake. If it has it, try setting the white balance.... (explained in the article in the library)

Experiment with different metering modes ... i.e. spot/center weighted/averaging to see how they effect your color/exposure.

Learn how to use an image editor to set your levels. This alone will improve most photos.  One place for more info on that .... www.myjanee.com

Finally, there are a bunch of really decent new cameras that would probably be an upgrade for you. Are you on Santa's nice list?


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 26, 2009)

The "secret" is that it is not easy and will take time, practice, and reading.  Even then, you might not get the results that you are looking for.  I am not trying to be glib or quick with you, but it really takes time.  What will work for one point and shoot camera will not work that way for another.  Some members are using a camera and lens that costs several thousand dollars, has many different settings, and are using lights that cost more than many point and shoot cameras.  Other members are using point and shoot cameras that cost far less, don't have as many settings, and aren't using lights at all.  The key is time and practice.  The suggestion of a tripod and light tent are both good suggestions.  Another is to use the self timer, assuming your camera has one, to eliminate any vibration while taking the picture - on the tripod.  If you have the manual that came with your camera go back over it to find out about close up pictures, exposure (average or spot), and focusing.  Another possibility is the use of a gray card for exposure, but that is a lesson for a little later.

Jerry


----------



## Neal Addy (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a few pointers to get you started.

Photographing Your Work - A Tutorial


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 1, 2009)

I second Neal's post.  His tutorial showed me how to get the most out of my 'point and shoot' digital camera.  I, also, downloaded GIMP that Neal uses and have replaced my 'commercial' photo editing software with this "new and improved" package that costs $0.00!

Dan

PS - Many thanks, Neal, for a fine tutorial!


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 on the tutorial by Neal.  I especially appreciate the bits on lighting.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 2, 2009)

Neal Addy said:


> Here's a few pointers to get you started.
> 
> Photographing Your Work - A Tutorial


Thanks, this should help....


----------

